# vacuum sealer



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I have been looking into picking up a vacuum sealer. What I really want to find is one that I can use without electric. All that I have seen so far are little hand pumps for resealing wine bottles or other liquids. Does anyone know where I might be able to find what I'm looking for?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Um... like foodsaver style type thing, or late night infomercial space saver sweater storage type?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

icewolf said:


> i have been looking into picking up a vacuum sealer. What i really want to find is one that i can use without electric. All that i have seen so far are little hand pumps for resealing wine bottles or other liquids. Does anyone know where i might be able to find what i'm looking for?


Sorry to say, I have never encountered a none electric one.
Commercially available is a vac pump to evacuate the bag and a thermal sealer that cycles right behind the pump.
The do make hand held sealers but without a vac.
The sealing time with the vac bags is critical with very little margin of error.
I have been in the vac ops for 25 years. Again never seen one.
GOOD LUCK FINDING ONE, if you do, post it here.
I am sure others here will be interested.
They sell the sealers at BJ's along with bulk bagging.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I've heard of people using bicycle pumps and air mattress pumps that have been modified or purchased already modified.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I've heard of people using bicycle pumps and air mattress pumps that have been modified or purchased already modified.


There are hand vacuum pumps for extraction? Check American scientific or something like that


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I've heard of people using bicycle pumps and air mattress pumps that have been modified or purchased already modified.


So how does it seal the bag? With no electric. I use a foodsaver and double seal all mine.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's the $1,000 question .... Why? .... what's so important to vac pack during an electrical outage - can't see any other reason for the non-electric .... 

if you are looking to pack off grid .... want the 02 free and non-electric go with mylar bags & 02 absorbers .... heat a flat iron on any heat source you can somewhat regulate ... you could go the canning jar route also


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> here's the $1,000 question .... Why? .... what's so important to vac pack during an electrical outage - can't see any other reason for the non-electric ....
> 
> if you are looking to pack off grid .... want the 02 free and non-electric go with mylar bags & 02 absorbers .... heat a flat iron on any heat source you can somewhat regulate ... you could go the canning jar route also


I think I would waste a lot of bags that way. And how to maintain vacuum while you seal? If there is a way please tell us. Would you use a commercial set up then extend the sealing surface, using some sort of pump for vacuum?

IMHO if you have a good vacuum there is not much oxygen left to spoil things. Yes it will help a bit.

I've meat (venison) fish (trout perch) and vegetables (broccoli, spinach) that are sealed and frozen 4-5 years that are still fine, but I have not analyzed, for nutrition. They still taste real good. Yes I should rotate things more often, but I've two large freezers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think I would waste a lot of bags that way. And how to maintain vacuum while you seal? If there is a way please tell us. Would you use a commercial set up then extend the sealing surface, using some sort of pump for vacuum?
> 
> IMHO if you have a good vacuum there is not much oxygen left to spoil things. Yes it will help a bit.
> 
> I've meat (venison) fish (trout perch) and vegetables (broccoli, spinach) that are sealed and frozen 4-5 years that are still fine, but I have not analyzed, for nutrition. They still taste real good. Yes I should rotate things more often, but I've two large freezers.


you do realize that the vacuum in the poly bags only lasts a few months .... that freezer stuff 4-5 years has been exposed to air for a very long time ... vac packing isn't for anything long term .....

for prevervation of dry goods - you put the 02 absorber in the mylar bag and heat weld ..... put the 02 absorber in the canning jar and close .... attach the jar vacuum attachment and pump away ....

all that frozen & wet goods need to be properly canned with a hot water canner or pressure canner ....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Harbor Freight Vac tools....

Mityvac Vacuum Pump - Save on Mityvac Pumps at Harbor Freight!

Brake Bleeder and Vacuum Pump Kit

Buy the jar sealers for foodsavers off Amazon.com...Anything else you can rig up with a little thinking!


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I was looking for one for the purpose of food storage. Was thinking of using the Mylar bags and O2 absorbers with it as well. I was thinking that it might increase the shelf life. Oh well it was just an idea. Thanks to everyone for their quick replies


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> you do realize that the vacuum in the poly bags only lasts a few months .... that freezer stuff 4-5 years has been exposed to air for a very long time ... vac packing isn't for anything long term .....
> 
> for prevervation of dry goods - you put the 02 absorber in the mylar bag and heat weld ..... put the 02 absorber in the canning jar and close .... attach the jar vacuum attachment and pump away ....
> 
> all that frozen & wet goods need to be properly canned with a hot water canner or pressure canner ....


My goods are still sealed fine in the freezer. I save my best venison for special occasions, and I see no freezer burn on that or vegetables put up.

I have a few hundred canned quarts and pints that are doing fine too. I have USA made Mirromatics from 22-8 quart. Been canning since Nixon was president.

Lots of dry goods store well without vacuum, peppers, mushrooms, and such. I put up a fifty pounds of hen of the woods shrooms that are 5 years old, just add them to a pot when cooking and they are fine.

The food producers/agribussiness try to scare everyone into throwing away good food. I've lived on a farm and been growing my own, or hunting/fishing for it since I could walk and talk. And I'm not dead nor poisoned by my work.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

What do you all think of vacuum sealing pills (medications)?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've heard of people pumping nitrogen into the mylar bags which forces out the oxygen before they heat weld them. I could be wrong but I seem to remember that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I've heard of people pumping nitrogen into the mylar bags which forces out the oxygen before they heat weld them. I could be wrong but I seem to remember that.


Many commercial bulk food providers do this. Most of them sell 5-6gal buckets with mylar bags that have been nitro filled.
My only issue with that method, versus squeezing out air and putting in 02 packets, is that you can't visually tell if the bag has been compromised.
With an 02 absorbing pack in a properly sealed mylar bag, you know it is still sealed because you can see that it is sucked in tight against the contents. If the bag is compromised, the vacuum is lost, and it is easy to notice.
With a bag that has been filled with an alternate gas, there won't be an obvious way to see a difference. Closer inspection will be necessary to be sure.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I just been simply vacuum sealing my pills in regular plastic vacuum seal bags (no mylar nor 02 packet). Not sure if thats the best idea, but I figure it's not food and I don't see why my pills need oxygen. Anythoughts.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Agreed... Before there was electricity, people canned, preserved, pickled, and jarred. Don't try to use new tools in old world times. Use the tool appropriate for the age you are living in and adjust your expectations accordingly.

Right now you are living in the 21st century. Enjoy that electric vac sealer and the bags. Lose power for a two weeks and realize you are now living in the early 20th century. Lose power for two months and you are living in the early 19th century so on and so forth.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> I've heard of people pumping nitrogen into the mylar bags which forces out the oxygen before they heat weld them. I could be wrong but I seem to remember that.


I'm lucky enough to have the equipment for nitrogen purge of bags. BUT I still use oxygen absorber in each bag, just a smaller absorber. Better to use a oxygen absorber in the mason jar, rather than vacuum sealer only. Plus the absorber will create a partial vacuum.


----------

